# Has Anybody Planted Moxie Teff



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just wonderin if any of you have planted Moxie teff (supposedly one of the highest yielding hay varieties). If you have what were your results. I have used dessie and one other variety last year.

Cy-do you handle moxie seed and if so what would it cost to get 100# to zip 22620 including seed cost? Local coop is doing handstands but has not come up with it yet. Thanks. r


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tell us a little about Moxie Teff if you would.

Regards, Mike


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I am a Barenbrug distributor, and sold a limited amount of Moxie Teff in 2013 with good results. Most that I sold was planted by itself or along side Excaliber or Pharaoh varieties. The few reports I got back were that it was at least as good or better than those two varieties for yield. We have had excellent results with both Pharoah and Excaliber varieties over many years, both generally yielding better than Tiffany.

We have Moxie and Pharaoh Teff seed on hand, and will be getting Excaliber in later.

Moxie Teff w/Yellow Jacket coating @ $3.25/lb----10-12 lb/acre

Pharaoh Teff, uncoated @ $2.95/lb----5-7 lbs/acre

50 lbs shipped to zip 22620 would be $41.00 via FedEx or USPS to a residence. FedEx to a business address would be slightly cheaper. We can cover 50% of the shipping on Moxie orders, 50 lbs or more.


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

What makes this Teff so much better ?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

robert23239 said:


> What makes this Teff so much better ?


Don't know that it is but found this link http://bestforage.com/forage-seed/summer-annuals/teff.html and figured it was worth chasing up a tree to see if there was any experience with it. I am working on a dedicated teff-wheat in winter cut early for mulch hay routine to see if I can make it work. Want the most teff bales I can squeeze out of an acre.

Prairie is a dealer- perhaps he can speak to why this one vs tiffany or something else. I just planted what was available locally last year- this year I am trying to inject some management into the process.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

prairie said:


> I am a Barenbrug distributor, and sold a limited amount of Moxie Teff in 2013 with good results. Most that I sold was planted by itself or along side Excaliber or Pharaoh varieties. The few reports I got back were that it was at least as good or better than those two varieties for yield. We have had excellent results with both Pharoah and Excaliber varieties over many years, both generally yielding better than Tiffany.
> 
> We have Moxie and Pharaoh Teff seed on hand, and will be getting Excaliber in later.
> 
> ...


Prairie-I am operating on the assumption that the test data were gotten in Ohio for the moxie teff and since teff is a summer crop that is relatively draught tollerant, there is no reason that it should not work in Va just as well as Ohio or Nebraska. Seems to handle plenty of water as well so if we get a little bit more than you do all the better. Is that a logical set of assumptions?.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 7 acre patch that I would like to try in teff. heavy soil but well drained in sw Indiana what do you recommend? rates and price shipped to 47403


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Maryland Ridge Farms said:


> I have a 7 acre patch that I would like to try in teff. heavy soil but well drained in sw Indiana what do you recommend? rates and price shipped to 47403


Check your messages

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

prairie said:


> Check your messages
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brad


Dang Brad, you're on a roll and it is only mid Jan. Nothing wrong with haytalkers helping each other


----------

